# Did I ignore my own thread?



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Rutt Roh... I think I may have ignored my own thread (??) 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=527973

Luckilly, I did find the link (above) in a PM, but I cannot actually see the thread from the forum index. Makes me think I may have accidentally clicked the betterIgnore link...

When I do click the above link, I am not presented with a Thread Tools option to "Stop Ignoring This Thread".

Suggestions?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

If you're ignoring too many threads to the point where your "edit ignored threads" page returns a blank page, the only solution is for us to purge the whole list.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

That sounds like my issue - I do get a blank page.

Can you purge, please? I was curious if a limit existed; I guess it does


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Done. You had like 100X too many. It's only designed to handle a few at a time.


----------

